# mosquito crappie thread.. 2015



## ezbite

im starting a thread solely about mosquito crappie fishing. id like to see input from anyone. your method, your baits, your depts, your location (lol, ok i kid on that) but anything you'd like to share. I know crappie fishing isnt rocket science, but over the years ive found some things work better than others and lets share.

tonight i went to the causeway, the north side was a bit choppy, i fished there just over an hour and got tired of constantly casting out every 3 minutes so i moved to the south side and the wind wasnt an issue and crappie werent either.. i caught one small perch on my bottom hook after about another hour of fishing.. after about 2 total hours of that crap, i packed up and headed to the marina in the state park. i fished there for about 45 min and not even a bump.. put on the boots and moved to the swim beach and started jigging(yep, gave up on crappie and went looking for walleye), I got one very nice perch, lake erie size. yep, 2 perch today, nothing else..

i still think its too early, i saw 1 guy walking with a walleye on the causeway wearing waders, one guy with one crappie in a bucket in the marina and one guy with one walleye fishing the swimming beach today. probably 70 cars and i didnt walk the causeway, but where i was at not one person had a fish, north or south side.

so post any and all info you feel like doing in this thread. lets see if we cant keep up on the crappie this year and i said it in another thread and ill say it again... mosquito crappie are going to be awesome this year.. mark my word


----------



## climbingsponge

I was out at Mosquito today in my kayak trying to get in on the walleye action... no luck though. The Causeway Bait shop says that the crappie bite is on right now, at night of course. I also talked to a guy who was moving the rental boats out to ramp, and he talked about having great luck with crappies on Monday night. I live 1:30 hours from Mosquito, so I probably won't be there for any night fishing. Good luck!


----------



## wolfenstein

I tried Sunday 4/5 off north west side of causeway. Fished 7:30-10. Three keepers for three people. Wind shifted and everyone was leaving...assuming that's because they weren't catching anything either. I left but buddy fished south side for another two hours and caught two more. Not worth feeling like crap at work Monday for me! Can't catch any sitting on couch. I'll be back. Hitting it on the right night more than makes for those wasted trips!


----------



## fish420

Is there a reason you think it will be a good year or you just have a hunch? I'll definitely be out there fishing for em so I'll be on here often.


----------



## ezbite

fish420 said:


> Is there a reason you think it will be a good year or you just have a hunch? I'll definitely be out there fishing for em so I'll be on here often.


yes, its both and i have a reason.. 

ive lived on or around mosquito most of my life... dammit man, i can just smell it! there's gonna be some big crappie caught this year.


----------



## fish420

Sounds good to me lol I'll post my reports right here


----------



## JimmyC

I've been out crappie fishing at skeeter 4 times since April 3rd and have been doing good. The pre spawn feed is happening. Many big fish ohios already. It is hit or miss. They are in transition and are hungry. The ice off bite can be good if you invest the time. Saturday I managed my limit and they were aggressive, and big! Yesterday I took a little less and they were light biters. Tonight was a little slower. Took 7. Very light bite. I think the next few days will be so so. Sunny, warm days are key to a good twilight/night bite this early after ice off. Until the water temp warms consistently, this feeding bite will be hit or miss. You have to invest the time. Jig/minnow under a bobber is my choice. I started tying my own silver flashabou jigs this year and have been extremely happy with my results so far. I can't wait to come up with some good jig concoctions. Good luck this year everyone!


----------



## ezbite

JimmyC said:


> I've been out crappie fishing at skeeter 4 times since April 3rd and have been doing good. The pre spawn feed is happening. Many big fish ohios already. It is hit or miss. They are in transition and are hungry. The ice off bite can be good if you invest the time. Saturday I managed my limit and they were aggressive, and big! Yesterday I took a little less and they were light biters. Tonight was a little slower. Took 7. Very light bite. I think the next few days will be so so. Sunny, warm days are key to a good twilight/night bite this early after ice off. Until the water temp warms consistently, this feeding bite will be hit or miss. You have to invest the time. Jig/minnow under a bobber is my choice. I started tying my own silver flashabou jigs this year and have been extremely happy with my results so far. I can't wait to come up with some good jig concoctions. Good luck this year everyone!


thanks Jimmy, exactally what im hoping for with this thread. let me ask you one q? how deep were the fish hitting? i use 3 hooks and found that if i get hit on my bottom, i fish deeper, if i get hit on my top, i fish shallower.. sometimes throughtout the day/evening that also changes..


----------



## alpha010

EZ, is that 3 hooks in a perch rig fashion under a bobber or tightlined to the bottom?


----------



## Popspastime

I fish mosquito a LOT but I do wait for the water temp to rise. I'm really not into hit and miss at night, I always use a boat and fish the structure. First the causeway will light up as well as the shallows for waders. Then a bit warmer and they move off to deeper open lake water, that's where I come in. You can usually catch great crappie until some time in July when the lake turns over, all depends on temp. 

My method is with Jigheads and Twister tails or RR Jigs and tails. Nothing bigger then 1/8th oz. and catch everything that swims in that lake. I get all excited this time of year knowing it's coming but... it's not here yet. When the water temps hit the 60's you'll see my smiling face on the SS Minnow 3 times a week wearing them out until they quit.
I can't believe how that lake gives up all those slabs year after year, something magical about it.


----------



## bulafisherman

JimmyC said:


> I've been out crappie fishing at skeeter 4 times since April 3rd and have been doing good. The pre spawn feed is happening. Many big fish ohios already. It is hit or miss. They are in transition and are hungry. The ice off bite can be good if you invest the time. Saturday I managed my limit and they were aggressive, and big! Yesterday I took a little less and they were light biters. Tonight was a little slower. Took 7. Very light bite. I think the next few days will be so so. Sunny, warm days are key to a good twilight/night bite this early after ice off. Until the water temp warms consistently, this feeding bite will be hit or miss. You have to invest the time. Jig/minnow under a bobber is my choice. I started tying my own silver flashabou jigs this year and have been extremely happy with my results so far. I can't wait to come up with some good jig concoctions. Good luck this year everyone!


I was waiting for you to chime in on the crappie bite, have read your posts on the crappie for a few years now and you seem to put the time in and dial in on the bite, I know location is key fishing off the causeway, hope to get my boat out Mon and get on some myself, have a new tactic I want to try this year.


----------



## colonel594

Not anything specifically about skeeter crappie this year because I have yet to be out chasing them. But in the past years I have found when I wasn't getting hits on minnows under a float, jigs with plastics could really turn on some action if the fish were there. 

I usually tip my jigs with a wax worm, has worked better for me then minnows in the past when they are being picky. OR smeared some crayfish anise smelly jelly on the jig.... Both help out lots! 

Seems in the past years my favorite jig presentation has been an orange 1/16th or 1/32oz. Jig head with a chartuse steel head worm... Makes a long tail with lots of action.. Have caught more slabs on that jig than any other combo I have tried.


----------



## sylvan21

Shoreline wading has been good for me recently. I look for brush piles, downed trees and undercut bank. A 1/16 oz. jig w/minnow and bobber works best. I'll use a noodle rod to reach out and dip into the cover or a 7' stiff rod w/ heavy line to pitch into cover. The cheap weighted Styrofoam bobbers and plain unpainted jigs is your best choice, the problem with fishing snags is just that, a lot of lost tackle. It's amazing how close crappie will hold to the shoreline with the right cover. The East shore of the lake is typically deeper than the West. But like JimC said, you need to put the time in. I don't care to wade at night (snakes and stuff like that). Also those same areas when the crappies move out the LM's move in.


----------



## ezbite

alpha010 said:


> EZ, is that 3 hooks in a perch rig fashion under a bobber or tightlined to the bottom?


when i just fish minnies, i like to use 3 hooks about a foot apart under a bobber and my bottom hook is always a 1/8 ball jig with a lip hooked minnow, no sinker needed, the jig is the sinker


----------



## colonel594

ezbite said:


> when i just fish minnies, i like to use 3 hooks about a foot apart under a bobber and my bottom hook is always a 1/8 ball jig with a lip hooked minnow, no sinker needed, the jig is the sinker


EzBite, you talked about this rig last year and I tied some up using a hair jig on the bottom and 2 plain hooks above... Worked perfectly! Definitely recommend it to anyone who hasn't tried it, and for about 15 bucks in supplies you can tie up rigs that will last for a couple seasons!


----------



## Doboy

lol,,, now we're back to my 6-hook (stacker perch rig) Sabikis!
Cut 'em in 3rds, tie a jig to the bottom, a snap to the top. 
Make 3 rigs for+- $2
& I LOVE that glow-in-the-dark bead. 

Hey Matt,,, your gonna miss that boat, on pouring jigs!


----------



## exide9922

Also not a fan of the mosquito snakes....I hate when I'm in my waders out there and a snake swims by me!! 

The crawfish anise and the shad smelly jelly both work very well 




sylvan21 said:


> Shoreline wading has been good for me recently. I look for brush piles, downed trees and undercut bank. A 1/16 oz. jig w/minnow and bobber works best. I'll use a noodle rod to reach out and dip into the cover or a 7' stiff rod w/ heavy line to pitch into cover. The cheap weighted Styrofoam bobbers and plain unpainted jigs is your best choice, the problem with fishing snags is just that, a lot of lost tackle. It's amazing how close crappie will hold to the shoreline with the right cover. The East shore of the lake is typically deeper than the West. But like JimC said, you need to put the time in. I don't care to wade at night (snakes and stuff like that). Also those same areas when the crappies move out the LM's move in.


----------



## sylvan21

exide9922 said:


> Also not a fan of the mosquito snakes....I hate when I'm in my waders out there and a snake swims by me!!
> 
> The crawfish anise and the shad smelly jelly both work very well


Forgot to mention snapping turtles, I once had a very large one surface about 3 ft. from me. When I start seeing snakes I know it's time to get out of the water and into the boat.


----------



## colonel594

Jerry I'm stocked on jigs! I sure wouldn't mind helping though! And pouring some of those flat slip sinkers and spoons?! When ya pouring?!?! I'll give ya a call in a bit, gotta see when your want to move that plywood!


----------



## JimmyC

ezbite said:


> thanks Jimmy, exactally what im hoping for with this thread. let me ask you one q? how deep were the fish hitting? i use 3 hooks and found that if i get hit on my bottom, i fish deeper, if i get hit on my top, i fish shallower.. sometimes throughtout the day/evening that also changes..


Ok so I have been catching them at both 1 1/2ft and 3 1/2ft down. Definitely more at 3 1/2ft. Sometimes maybe at 4ft but I usually never have to go deeper than that. I agree it has been changing in spurts. It will go back and forth but my shallower bites have been later on in the evening. So I always keep a minnow at each of those depths and I play around with the jig and minnow depth a lot throughout the night.


----------



## WalleyeSky05

Was at Skeeter Sunday and Monday on the North side. For my second and third time out, it was surprisingly good. We had a total of 18 keeper crappie on Sunday, lots of throw backs and misses. All keepers over 10 inches. Also caught a duck, had a minnow under a slip bobber about 4 feet down and next thing I know I have to real in a damn duck and get a hook out of its beak!

Monday the bite was on for only about an hour it seemed from about 7 to 8. We only kept about 7 real nice Slabs. Oh, the Northern's are moving into the causeway to feed as well, caught one that was about 22 inches, had to keep it because she swallowed the hook.


----------



## alpha010

Doboy said:


> lol,,, now we're back to my 6-hook (stacker perch rig) Sabikis!
> Cut 'em in 3rds, tie a jig to the bottom, a snap to the top.
> Make 3 rigs for+- $2
> & I LOVE that glow-in-the-dark bead.
> 
> Hey Matt,,, your gonna miss that boat, on pouring jigs!


Love my sibiki's for salt water bait fishing!! never thought of using them for crappie though!


----------



## shomethacrappies

Three trips for me so far this year 13 crappie so far but big ones slip bobber and minnow I use a jig head and minnow on one pole plain #4 hook on the other fishing 6ft deep around north end if causeway more males the female so far, get ready those big girls are on the way


----------



## Popspastime

Anyone have the surface temp there?


----------



## colonel594

I don't have the actual surface temp, but water coming out of the dam is 46.4 degrees this morning. Won't be long! &#128513;


----------



## dan1985

No better way to get those skeeter crappie than using a fat minnie and a bobber at the bottom of the dam stairs (and to the left or right a bit) people who know mosquito will know where im talking about, it's my go to spot for em, walleye too!!)


----------



## dan1985

exide9922 said:


> Also not a fan of the mosquito snakes....I hate when I'm in my waders out there and a snake swims by me!!
> 
> The crawfish anise and the shad smelly jelly both work very well


Uggh, the mosquito snakes, see lots of them at the walnut run bridge, saw some guys one year hunting them with blow guns, looked like fun


----------



## Doboy

alpha010 said:


> Love my sibiki's for salt water bait fishing!! never thought of using them for crappie though!



Ya, alpha,,, I love those things. Glow bead, fish skin or tinsel, red hook,,,, tip with minnie & add a dab of Procure.
I'll use 'em down the river for sauger,,,, drifting Skeeter for specks,,,, & ALWAYS up Erie for perch! 1/2- 1oz on the bottom and pound the mud,,,, call 'em in!
I'll cut the 6 hook rig in 2 or 3, add a snap to each end, add a casting sinker, and store them in a small pill bottle. Quick & easy. 
size 2-4-6 for perch & crappie. Larger for the river eyes.
Same reason as EZbite.
Ebay;
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-RODTEK-Sabiki-bait-rigs-sizes-4-6-8-10-YOU-CHOOSE/360449248340?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29386%26meid%3D7d3959fa796b4b34b70bcc7d82f00517%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D111221325736&rt=nc"]10 Rodtek Sabiki Bait Rigs Sizes 4 6 8 10 You Choose | eBay[/ame]


----------



## alpha010

Doboy said:


> Ya, alpha,,, I love those things. Glow bead, fish skin or tinsel, red hook,,,, tip with minnie & add a dab of Procure.
> I'll use 'em down the river for sauger,,,, drifting Skeeter for specks,,,, & ALWAYS up Erie for perch! 1/2- 1oz on the bottom and pound the mud,,,, call 'em in!
> I'll cut the 6 hook rig in 2 or 3, add a snap to each end, add a casting sinker, and store them in a small pill bottle. Quick & easy.
> size 2-4-6 for perch & crappie. Larger for the river eyes.
> Same reason as EZbite.


And I thought I got mine for a good deal at $3 each when i go to PCB! 
You think if I was to make one Ohio waters legal and keep the length I could catch anything running it like you would from a salt pier or surf casting for hardtail?


----------



## Doboy

Catch ANYTHING??? SURE!
I think that they work great when drifting & vertical jigging (tapping bottom),,,, same principle as using an umbrella rig. More baitfish =more attraction.
And when the crappies are schooled up & feeding good, I try to reel one in slowly,,,, and then I'll catch one or two more! Same with white bass.

Sometimes, I feel that the 'limbs' off of the main line are too short, specially if the fish are finicky & not really hitting quickly.
That's when I'll make up & use my own 2 or 3 hook stackers, with long 8" 'limbs'.
That'll let the Minnow swim around more better.

The best thing about the bought Sabiki stacker rigs, with those short stiff limbs is, you can feel the fish breath on the bait,,, specially when using braid main line. AND they hardly ever twist up! Even when you quickly drop down 60'-70' for Erie perch.


----------



## shomethacrappies

Water temp was 46 degrees yesterday


----------



## alpha010

I actually pulled my sabiki out once at west branch just for giggles, only bad thing is that it is so long I have to use my giant salt rod for it. But I think I may try my own approach to it.


----------



## Popspastime

shomethacrappies said:


> Water temp was 46 degrees yesterday


TY for that, maybe next week with the warm rains and warmer nights. A couple sunny days does wonders tho.


----------



## JLive4fishn

15fow structure and blue and Crome jigging rap got 6 yesterday only 2 big fat females


----------



## dbd31463

I went out on north side of causeway on 4/4/2015. I got there about 5:30 AM. I saw about a dozen crappie caught near me in 4 hours. The guy next to me had 28 crappie in a bucket (quite a few nice ones too), he had been fishing all night to get them. He said they hit in spurts then it died down for a time and they would start hitting again. I'm hoping to get out Friday or Saturday night and try some night fishing. Will post a report on my results.


----------



## pike master

Fishing 18 hours at this lake seen two small perch 2 crappie and one small pike 4 the home team 20 incher


----------



## papaperch

Sometimes when they are biting light. They want something pretty small. Have got them before on jigs like these. Sometimes tipped with a maggot , sometimes bare and even pre-soaked in Berkley Gulp juice. Vertical jigged or casting with small bobber.


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest

I fished for an hour last night, got 2 keepers and missed 5. I was fishing 6 foot down, I've always done good early fishing deep at night. When it warms up in a week or two it'll be a different game. Wish I didn't have to work early in the morning or else I'd be out late putting in some real effort.


----------



## Walleye 3

If I were crappie fishing right now on the causeway it would be east of the bridge on the south side. I'd be in the area of the two nets &#128521;


----------



## sylvan21

I got 3 females today before the rain turned the water to mud. Is any one else seeing this in the stomachs of the crappie you clean? They we're stuffed full of some sort of bug or larvae. Although one still had room for a minnow.


----------



## hookem19

1/8oz. Road runners and a minnow seem to work for me drifting.


----------



## ezbite

i went out to walnut run after work tonight for about an hour, fished the bay east of the bridge where the creek comes down, ive done good here in the past after midnight, not tonight. nothing seemed to want my twister tail.


----------



## fish420

sylvan21 said:


> I got 3 females today before the rain turned the water to mud. Is any one else seeing this in the stomachs of the crappie you clean? They we're stuffed full of some sort of bug or larvae. Although one still had room for a minnow.


I saw those same things in old dead weeds in a pond I was just fishing. A larvae of some sort and maybe worms?


----------



## All Eyes

hookem19 said:


> 1/8oz. Road runners and a minnow seem to work for me drifting.


If you haven't, try the version with the gold willow leaf blade.


----------



## colonel594

If that's what their bellies are full of I bet a small hook or ice jig tipped with a wax worm would bring some bites right now... Match the hatch?!


----------



## buckeyebowman

hookem19 said:


> 1/8oz. Road runners and a minnow seem to work for me drifting.





All Eyes said:


> If you haven't, try the version with the gold willow leaf blade.


Love me some Road Runners for crappie! Northland makes a similar thing. I believe it's called a "Thunder Jig". 



colonel594 said:


> If that's what their bellies are full of I bet a small hook or ice jig tipped with a wax worm would bring some bites right now... Match the hatch?!


Sounds like a plan to me! Must be some kind of bug hatch coming off. There's a time when the walleye bite seems to go dead that coincides with a mayfly hatch. If you do manage to catch one and open the stomach they are just stuffed with mayfly emergers that were trying to get to the water's surface in order to get airborne.


----------



## sylvan21

colonel594 said:


> If that's what their bellies are full of I bet a small hook or ice jig tipped with a wax worm would bring some bites right now... Match the hatch?!


Maybe Colonel, but surprisingly they still are smashing the minnows, large ones at that.


----------



## sylvan21

fish420 said:


> I saw those same things in old dead weeds in a pond I was just fishing. A larvae of some sort and maybe worms?


Just wondering if they are in the mud or attached to branches under water. Guess it's time to google it


----------



## colonel594

sylvan21 said:


> Maybe Colonel, but surprisingly they still are smashing the minnows, large ones at that.


Well Then, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"  won't be long now and they will be smashing anything at all if you can get it in front of them


----------



## just perchy

Contents of crappies stomachs could be the larva of midges. They are aquatic until they emerge en mass every evening as the weather warms.


----------



## just perchy

Read up on midges, they reproduce over water depositing their eggs, which sink to the muddy bottoms of rivers, ponds, and lakes. The wormlike larvae build tubes in the mud, from which they snag algae and plankton. They are an important food source for fish and predatory aquatic insects. I know when I night fish at mosquito the midges, which don't bite, fly into your nose, eyes, ears and mouth. They also smell bad when burned up in the lantern, but are an important part of the food chain. Google them, I believe this is what they are.


----------



## fish420

just perchy said:


> Read up on midges, they reproduce over water depositing their eggs, which sink to the muddy bottoms of rivers, ponds, and lakes. The wormlike larvae build tubes in the mud, from which they snag algae and plankton. They are an important food source for fish and predatory aquatic insects. I know when I night fish at mosquito the midges, which don't bite, fly into your nose, eyes, ears and mouth. They also smell bad when burned up in the lantern, but are an important part of the food chain. Google them, I believe this is what they are.


I definitely know that smell lol


----------



## paddlejunkie1977

The midges get so thick around Lake Erie they show up on Radar. It's quite a phenomenon to see. It's very possible they are at Mosquito too, it's not that far from Erie.


----------



## Big Doug

The pre-spawn bite has been very good. 

The slabs are biting minnows one day. Then tube jigs the next. Purple with some chartreuse in it, has been my best color this year. I inject the tube with crappie nibbles. Last night was a little slower because the front came through. I had to hook the minnow in the tail to get them to bite. Slow Slow Slow is how they wanted it.

One challenge has been, that they have never been in the same place twice. I literally have to comb the lake looking for them. 

Back trolling or drifting 4 to 6 foot of water on the north or south end has helped me find them. Stay out of muddy or windy water.

It can take hours but once you do...its worth it. And I have popped nice walleye as well as some large pike this way. Even some big channel cats.

Another weird thing this year is my best bite has been between 9:00 am and noon. As long as there is no blue bird skies. I hate them blue bird days. 

With clear cool weather I would be fishing 10 to 15 FOW on either end.


----------



## Luckdogg08

Anybody at the causeway now debating on shoreline or boat fishing any recommendations are appreciated


----------



## Lanton

Left the Causeway it was so slow, went to Spillway. So high the benches are below water, can't fish it unless you wade down a long way. Went up to Pikie bay, struck out until last cast on a wally diver jr (hoping for a walleye) getting ready to wade back out, nice fat 22 inch pike blew me up. Had another three cranks and grabbed him. He's back in the water to get longer. A bit chilly today, but the surprise pike was enough to start the year off right for me. Good luck today guys. Might try West Branch later.


----------



## meats52

My son and I made our first boat trip of the year today. Not the best of conditions but we managed to get 10 crappies, including 4 Fish Ohios, and 1 catfish. Biggest crappie was 14". We fished the stumps south of the causeway on the west side. We caught everything on minnows and plain gold hook about a foot off the bottom. Docks weren't in at the causeway public launch but there were still a lot of guys launching there. I launched at the Causeway Bait Shop ramp.


----------



## BIGFISH1985

Did well on bluegills today in the state park we got 18 nice ones. Bobber wax worms foot and a half down.


----------



## fish420

Crappie must be biting cuz no ones talking lol


----------



## exide9922

It's amazing how quiet things get when the fish start biting


----------



## Walleyewizard24

Was up trolling today for walleye on west shoreline pulled quite a few nice crappies on west shoreline 11-14ft of water crappies were stacked all through there. Every fish was 12-13inches . Weaved through a lot of guys drifting and about every boat we saw was pulling slabs.


----------



## wormwigglr

We kept 10 nice ones for dinner that we caught on north end south of the island. Caught around 25 all on plain hook and slip float.


----------



## dbd31463

I guess I'm wasting my money buying minnows if you can catch them on plain hooks...lol.


----------



## ezbite

Good to hear, I've been fishing erie lately and mosquito shoreline (due to lack of time). Tue and wed I'm going to bust out the kayak if it doesn't storm and get crappie serious for a few days &#128540;


----------



## wormwigglr

dbd31463 said:


> I guess I'm wasting my money buying minnows if you can catch them on plain hooks...lol.


Sorry I used minnows on plain gold hook lol!


----------



## TGman122

I had the same thought as you two fellas. No news is biting news. At least we have one who'll speak up. lol Nice pic, weather pemitting will be out this week.


----------



## Big Doug

This cold front with a week of 30 degree lows is going to push them deep. I'm thinking red barn area in 18 fow. 1/2 jig at .5 to 1.0 mph tipped with a minny. 

I checked the shallows during the weekend. Some bays were 68 degrees on surface. The only bites I got were deep in over 11 FOW.


----------



## ezbite

I hit the northwest side of the causeway this morning. One small perch. Fished over 2 hours. Very slow, south end was unfishable. But on a positive note, it was me and only one other car in the whole lot.


----------



## snag

It's going to be windy through Friday , and a cold front coming in this week will make it tough this week, and a bit muddy i bet ..


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> We kept 10 nice ones for dinner that we caught on north end south of the island. Caught around 25 all on plain hook and slip float.


 You did way better than we did. We only got 3 crappie. We fished the south end, walnut run area. I haven't fished the north end yet this year but I think we'll try it next trip. Pretty stiff east/southeast wind Sunday. My GPS, at times. read we were drifting at 1.6. Was just like trolling without running the motor.


----------



## ProudPotter

So what has this weeks cold done to the bite? They still in shallow?


----------



## steelhead1

ProudPotter said:


> So what has this weeks cold done to the bite? They still in shallow?



I will be out after work today and let you know.


----------



## ezbite

I fished the state park last night after work from about 7:15 till dark in the bay with the handicap fishing dock by the park office (not on the dock, but from shore) and didn't get a single bite. I did see several dead pike??

On a side note, I paid for a dozen minnows at the marina bait shop and bet I got about 3 dozen. Best count I've got all year.


----------



## steelhead1

ezbite said:


> I fished the state park last night after work from about 7:15 till dark in the bay with the handicap fishing dock by the park office (not on the dock, but from shore) and didn't get a single bite. I did see several dead pike??
> 
> On a side note, I paid for a dozen minnows at the marina bait shop and bet I got about 3 dozen. Best count I've got all year.


Worked all day so when I get there I am just going to wade for couple hours.

Stop by camp if you're out and about. Beer and fire


----------



## ProudPotter

I fished the causeway for a few hours last night. A couple small perch that's it. Oh and bought two dozen minnows at causeway and I think I got 25 and that's the best count I have gotten there all year. Willow heading down to the marina shop next time.


----------



## chaunc

Why complain when you get what you paid for. Want more bait, buy more bait. You want four dozen minnows, pay for four dozen minnows or get used to using gulp products. Not very many baitshops give anything away free nowadays. The money you spend going to a shop farther from the launch you're using could be used for more bait.


----------



## ezbite

chaunc said:


> Why complain when you get what you paid for. Want more bait, buy more bait. You want four dozen minnows, pay for four dozen minnows or get used to using gulp products. Not very many baitshops give anything away free nowadays. The money you spend going to a shop farther from the launch you're using could be used for more bait.


Well look at you, get your picture in a magazine cover and now you're on the bait dealers side...&#127907;


----------



## Yakeyes

How bad do you guys think the waves will be tomorrow. Was planning on a trip out in the morning. In my kayak. I've only ice fished it a few times so I'm not sure how the waves get. I was planning on going out of the cemetery for crappie and walleye. What do you guys think? 12ft sit in yak


----------



## TGman122

Have to agree about the minnows. I live in Cleveland, and at most bait shops near or on the lake no one is giving anything away. You may get a few xtras to cover the early floaters, but thats it. Not worth losing time nor fuel for a little extra bait. Buy what you need, because we all know nothing is FREE.


----------



## ProudPotter

Wasn't complaining so maybe your the one with the problem. If I was complaining I would of said I will never go there again but that's not the case they are always very pleasant and I deal with them a lot but if a shop is giving a few more extra I will go there especially since I have to drive from the south north to the causeway so it's not that much out of my way.


----------



## fish420

ProudPotter said:


> So what has this weeks cold done to the bite? They still in shallow?


Yeah so how about the fishing report? Minnow report is good too though lol worth it to go from shore today?


----------



## ProudPotter

ProudPotter said:


> I fished the causeway for a few hours last night. A couple small perch that's it. Oh and bought two dozen minnows at causeway and I think I got 25 and that's the best count I have gotten there all year. Willow heading down to the marina shop next time.



I was there Friday Evening


----------



## papaperch

Have to chime in on the minnows. Bait shops buy minnows by the pound and sell by the dozen. Personally I would not expect many extras if only buying a dozen or two.

But if I buy 6 dozen and the bait shop gives me exactly 72 minnows. I won't go back to that bait shop. The rate at which they die it is senseless to try and maximize your profits solely on minnows. When the fatheads enter their spawn cycle the death rate soars then also.

After owning and operating a bait shop for over 10 years. I speak with a history of knowledge on the subject. The fishermen lined up at our door prior to opening every morning. Even though there were other baitshops open before us.

Carefully counting your minnows when selling not only wastes your time and the customers. It also chases a lot of business away. But since it is the owners business he has the right to chase as much away as he wants.


----------



## chaunc

Headed over to the 88 stumpfield today. Got 3 walleyes and 3 crappies. Fished the deeper stumps in 13ft. Drift was a little to fast with no socks in my brother's boat. Looking to get back out around Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## fish420

Wind was crazy out there today.


----------



## ezbite

fish420 said:


> Wind was crazy out there today.


how did you do?


----------



## fish420

Only fished for like an hour and a half south side of causeway not a bite and didn't see anyone catching anything and no one I talked to had caught anything either.


----------



## Bluegillking

Fished the stump field as well today. Caught 4 keeper crappies and one perch using a yellow twistertail in 11 fow. Was a bad day of fishing not to meantion almost getting run into drifting by a guy not looking at all where he was going!


----------



## shomethacrappies

Fished 430 am till 830 am 1 crappie Southside on the causeway seen 1 other crappie caught


----------



## fish420

Yeah all those tournament guys were flying around with that wind.. They're nuts.


----------



## shorelineguy

does anyone fish the reeds on the southside causeway? Ive been eyeballing that spot for the spawn,but Ive never seen anyone fish it from shore


----------



## meats52

shorelineguy said:


> does anyone fish the reeds on the southside causeway? Ive been eyeballing that spot for the spawn,but Ive never seen anyone fish it from shore


 I've seen bass guys fishing there from boats but never really saw anyone fishing from shore.


----------



## ezbite

shorelineguy said:


> does anyone fish the reeds on the southside causeway? Ive been eyeballing that spot for the spawn,but Ive never seen anyone fish it from shore


 i fished the shore off the causeway years ago (there are several spots) and saw a ton of carp and minnows. i caught a few bluegill and small bass, but not a single crappie. i did fish it only once. park down on the southwest side of the guard rail and walk east.

im going to hit the lake in a few hours, tonight might be the night


----------



## bountyhunter

talking about bait, I stopped at the causeway shop last week bought four dozon got about six doz from linda last time there different girl bought four got four.


----------



## ezbite

i fished the sw side of the causeway in the rocks for about 3 hours tonight and got 2 crappie and 2 perch (both perch on the bottom hook) the north side was too rough when i got there for bobber fishing, but when i was leaving it seemed to be calming down. before i left i stopped and walked the north causeway fishing platforms and saw a bass being caught and talked to a few people and know of 1 crappie being caught. i bet those fishing the north end will be catching some here in a bit.

got my minnows at lindas and i paid for 2 dozen but i bet i got 4 dozen.. great count today.

remember its 35 now to cross the causeway. the troopers and sheriff are out in force. i already saw one get pulled over by the troopers for speeding.


----------



## ProudPotter

Braved the rain yesterday evening and hopped around a bit until we found a few fish on the south side causeway rocks. From 830 to 10 landed five missed a few more. All on minnow and bobber some at around six feet deep others around two feet.


----------



## shorelineguy

caught 28 last night . fished the Southside causeway by the bridge fish were active till 430 in the morning. my father caught 21 as well. it looks like the spawn is still a week or more away.


----------



## colonel594

Looks good! I had a feeling with the warm up and the sunny days, the night bite would be turning on... What did you pick them up on, minnow under a float?


----------



## shorelineguy

colonel594 said:


> Looks good! I had a feeling with the warm up and the sunny days, the night bite would be turning on... What did you pick them up on, minnow under a float?



yes sir didn't fish deeper than 4 ft all day. current dictated the aggressiveness of the fish. zero current= zero fish small chop meant aggressive fish


----------



## ezbite

shorelineguy said:


> yes sir didn't fish deeper than 4 ft all day. current dictated the aggressiveness of the fish. zero current= zero fish small chop meant aggressive fish


Looks like I should of headed up to the causeway... I fished the dam from about 1:15 till 3am and caught 2 crappie and a nice yellow bullhead.


----------



## Big Doug

Did OK on Friday. Only kept 14 that were 11 to 12 inches. Threw back a bunch of 10's.

11 FOW over 88 stumps. They were not there today. North end of lake is 61.9 degrees. Water clarity is good.


----------



## shorelineguy

Big Doug said:


> Did OK on Friday. Only kept 14 that were 11 to 12 inches. Threw back a bunch of 10's.
> 
> 11 FOW over 88 stumps. They were not there today. North end of lake is 61.9 degrees. Water clarity is good.



nice haul with water Temps like that, the spawn might be here


----------



## Popspastime

Fished both Saturday and today, limit on walleye both days with a few crappie thrown in. Crappies are full of eggs and in the shallows yet. As the water warms they will move to the open lake, their just not there yet although some are being picked. It's almost time for them.


----------



## meats52

shorelineguy said:


> caught 28 last night . fished the Southside causeway by the bridge fish were active till 430 in the morning. my father caught 21 as well. it looks like the spawn is still a week or more away.


You guys nailed them pretty good. Nice job.


----------



## bigmac27

Finally got out to mosquito today. Fished north side of causeway in rocks from 4-7 and caught 4 keepers. It was packed. Didn't realize it was a fish for free day yesterday and today. Was a beautiful evening to be on the lake though


----------



## c. j. stone

shorelineguy said:


> nice haul with water Temps like that, the spawn might be here


Crappie spawn at 65 degree(and up) water temp.(Don't know how they know when it's 65! But it was 61 at Wingfoot today and no spawners in any of my regular spots!) Also guessing it's still a week or so away.


----------



## shorelineguy

c. j. stone said:


> Crappie spawn at 65 degree(and up) water temp.(Don't know how they know when it's 65! But it was 61 at Wingfoot today and no spawners in any of my regular spots!)


I was always told 62 that's why I said that. I'm in Atlanta till the 15th I hope you're right lol


----------



## c. j. stone

shorelineguy said:


> I was always told 62 that's why I said that. I'm in Atlanta till the 15th I hope you're right lol


It's really "when the dogwoods bloom"(which should be any day now!!


----------



## Ddmystkal5

Just got home and settled from the causeway. Fished the southwest side of the bridge. Got there around 7:30 setup and ready to fish finally 8. Reached for another rod started to tie on a hook turned around and my bobber was gone. Slab crappie. Got two more slabs before dark. Steady bite until I left around 1. Had a few throwback. Most 12-14" fish. Never went more than 15 minutes without a bite. Guy next to me got two 14 and 14.5" walleye as the sun set. Not keepers but close.


----------



## EB1221

Got my first crappies of the year this morn. (5/4) from 8 to 10am. 5 nice ones 11 to 12". all on minnow 3" down . south west corner off the rocks. more wind than I expected but still a nice bite. missed another 4or 5 too much slack line.
EB


----------



## EB1221

Ok make that 3' down....measured when cleaning...2 11" 2 12" and 1 13" black


----------



## ezbite

i worked 12 hrs last night and everytime id go outside id see that big full moon. i knew it was going to be a good morning at the lake. i picked up 2 dozen minnows from lindas and got set up in the rocks on the nw side of the causeway, i was out of bait by 9:45. best bite by far this year. i caught 17 or 18 and kept 13. all nice 11-12-13" fish. i even caught 3 nice perch that joined the crapppie on the filet table. my bottom 2 hooks caught almost all the fish, about 3 and 4 feet down. got to work another 12 hrs tonight and if its not raining tomorrow morning, ill be back...


----------



## colonel594

ezbite said:


> i worked 12 hrs last night and everytime id go outside id see that big full moon. i knew it was going to be a good morning at the lake. i picked up 2 dozen minnows from lindas and got set up in the rocks on the nw side of the causeway, i was out of bait by 9:45. best bite by far this year. i caught 17 or 18 and kept 13. all nice 11-12-13" fish. i even caught 3 nice perch that joined the crapppie on the filet table. my bottom 2 hooks caught almost all the fish, about 3 and 4 feet down. got to work another 12 hrs tonight and if its not raining tomorrow morning, ill be back...


I was thinking the same thing! I'm going to head up tonight, have to be at work at 7am tomorrow but I don't care, just going to pack them in ice until I get off if I get into any. 

Every year I end up missing prime time! Lol going to make sure I get out at least a few times this year... I'll report on the madness later. 

How's the trash situation? Just wondering if I should bring a few bags with me, or of its really not bad yet? Usually try to pick up when I go over there... Oddly enough picking up trash seems to be a sure fire way to get bobbers to disappear under the surface


----------



## CrappieTracker

I'm new to the area and was wonder where do you go to get minnows and somewhere if u but two dozen and not only get 24 minnows? I stopped at that shop on the east side and got exactly what I paid for. I'm not used to that from where I fished at Alum Creek.


----------



## ezbite

colonel594 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I'm going to head up tonight, have to be at work at 7am tomorrow but I don't care, just going to pack them in ice until I get off if I get into any. Every year I end up missing prime time! Lol going to make sure I get out at least a few times this year... I'll report on the madness later. How's the trash situation? Just wondering if I should bring a few bags with me, or of its really not bad yet? Usually try to pick up when I go over there... Oddly enough picking up trash seems to be a sure fire way to get bobbers to disappear under the surface


theres trash everywhere,,


----------



## set-the-drag

pulled 18 nice crappie yesterday lost and got robbed like crazy would have limited if we caught 1/3 of what robbed us and we missed. all good size south of the causeway 10-7' other boat had around 15 my buddy went back today around 4 called him about 6 and he had 10+ and was still hitting


----------



## colonel594

Got up there last night at 7:30pm, right after the rain... Beautiful night, very quiet on the causeway, only maybe 30 cars total. Fishing was quiet as well, stayed for 3 hours and enjoyed the night, only one bite and it didn't even take the bobber all the way down before moving on. 

Was nice to be out, I needed a 55 gallon trash bag though... Will be putting a few in my tackle bag along with some gloves. Damn shame people have lost sight of nature and what its really about.


----------



## Doboy

ezbite said:


> i worked 12 hrs last night and everytime id go outside id see that big full moon. i knew it was going to be a good morning at the lake. i picked up 2 dozen minnows from lindas and got set up in the rocks on the nw side of the causeway, i was out of bait by 9:45. best bite by far this year. i caught 17 or 18 and kept 13. all nice 11-12-13" fish. i even caught 3 nice perch that joined the crapppie on the filet table. my bottom 2 hooks caught almost all the fish, about 3 and 4 feet down. got to work another 12 hrs tonight and if its not raining tomorrow morning, ill be back...



I was looking for you Yesterday Tom,,,, we drifted the N W corner 3 or 4 times,,, LOOKING FOR A HIT!
Worm harnesses, jig & minnie, Roadrunners with powerbait, worms & minnies, slipbobbers & fatheads etc-etc.
We checked the lily pads, 75% of Pike's bay & most of the fall-downs along the West side of the lake. I only caught 1 LMB! ????? The West coves were 60*-62*??
I talked to a wader with a 14' crappie pole back in Pike Bay, & he only caught 4 keepers.
Did you see the guy in the tube that was working the NW rocks? He only caught 3 keeper perch, (so he said) & the couple in the boat who were anchored on 'the stump' said that they only caught 1!?
LOOKS like you did better than all of us put together!
On our last drift, in that heavy wind, we went all the way across the lake and didn't mark a single fish till we were 200yds from the East shore. There were hundreds of nice hooks from the surface to 5' down,,, in 8' water.
I figured that they were huge schools of specks,,,, but we still never had a hit.
I can't remember the last time my cooler was SKUNKED at Skeeter!!! :<(

OBTW,,,, We paid for 4 dozen, I think we got 42 MINNIES!!!!!!??? REALLY BAD COUNT yesterday.
Go Figure
My partner didn't know 'the OGF stories about counts', but he said that he'll stop at 305 next time.


----------



## colonel594

Forgot to mention, went to 305 Saturday on my way to bulk, paid for 2 dozen and got close to 4 dozen. 

And hit 305 yesterday, paid for 1 dozen and got close to 2 dozen. Have always gotten good counts and very fresh bait there.


----------



## colonel594

Forgot to mention, went to 305 Saturday on my way to bulk, paid for 2 dozen and got close to 4 dozen. 

And hit 305 yesterday, paid for 1 dozen and got close to 2 dozen. Have always gotten good counts and very fresh bait there.


----------



## Big Doug

Hey Doboy. I was the aluminum boat by myself that started by that guy in the tube. I was by the falling tree on that NW corner of the causeway, while you were talking to him. I like you tried every spot I could think of from 6am to 3pm. Only one nice crappie. Then, when the wind switched SW I found them. In 6 FOW not far from there. I seen you drift behind me but you were to close to the causeway. You had to be out another 100 yards. It was a sweet spot that ran about the size of a football field. Once you got to 7' no bite.

I caught 20 and kept 6 nice ones over 11. I also slammed small walleye and threw them back to grow. I also caught the smallest perch of my life. It was as big as a large minnow and the bait was just as big. The color blue was the ticket.

I know you said the water was 62 but my gauge said 58.6 surface by 4:00pm NW causeway. Don't know who's gauge is right lol.

The water in Pikie was 62.8

Big D


----------



## ezbite

I was where the green Lund set up about 200 yards out, was that you?


----------



## dirtandleaves

fished both sides of 88 from 7am - 11 this morning in the rocks. Thought it would be good this morning. No one catching much from the folks I talked to. I ended up with a mixed bag of throw backs. 1-22'' catfish, 1-20'' northern, 1-9 or 10 '' crappie and 1 bluegill. All fish caught on the south side. Missed 1 on the north. I don't count minnows, but for those that do I got bait at the causeway and bought 2 doz and got every bit of that and then some


----------



## Big Doug

EZbite,

No. That boat with the two guys were east of me. I was the silver aluminum boat that kept re-drifting NW of them. they were to far east. You had to be closer to those guys wading in the brush. Between the 35 MPH sign and the no parking sign and out 200 yards.

Doboy was the last boat to come in behind me and drift on the north end. I left by five'ish...I thought lightning was coming. Otherwise I would have stayed.


----------



## Doboy

Big Doug said:


> EZbite,
> 
> No. That boat with the two guys were east of me. I was the silver aluminum boat that kept re-drifting NW of them. they were to far east. You had to be closer to those guys wading in the brush. Between the 35 MPH sign and the no parking sign and out 200 yards.
> 
> Doboy was the last boat to come in behind me and drift on the north end. I left by five'ish...I thought lightning was coming. Otherwise I would have stayed.


There was a man & woman in the blue lund, anchored on the stump pile,,,, about 100+ yards out. We drifted (too) close to them so I figured I'd strike up a conversation! lol,,,, they were moving out anyway.. I told them that the guy wading at the back of Pikie caught 4, I think that is where they went, they headed North.
I have the yellow Mirrowcraft with armchair seats,,,, it looks like it's doing a WHEELIE with my big butt in the back!!!

Anyway Doug,,, I thought for sure that you would catch SOMETHING on that tree branch,,,, That's why I hung around to BS with 'Tube Guy',,,,, & to watch YOU,,,, we were looking for a clue!! ;>)

I'm sure glad that you/ SOMEONE found some active fish!!! 
It's a real bummer being that close to 'em & totally missing 'that small pocket'!
We'll get 'em next time
Thanks


----------



## ezbite

just got back from skeeter. took the kayak out and launched at the graveyard, i liked the nw wind when i got there and knew the east points would produce (my intention was to actually go fish inside the bay but 3 other kayaks beat me too it.. bastards.lol.). i set up in 9 fow on the point north of the bay north of the graveyard. wasnt long until it was on.. i pulled 15 tonight, missed more than that i bet. didnt matter what hook, i let a bobber out with 3 hooks (bottom always a 1/4 jig) about 5 feet down, it caught fish, i also let out a rod with 3 hooks (bottom a jig) just tapping the bottom and it too caught fish tonight. but there was only about a 70 yard area id drift over and get fish, then id have to go back up and drift back down. id liked to of stayed longer but the wind picked up and i took 2 waves on my port side that soaked my ass.. they were ALL very nice crappie. i got 2 that were 14"


----------



## colonel594

Nice work Tom! You know that lake like the back of your hand... Pretty cool stuff. Really shows the pay offs if you put your time in! 

I was thinking about heading up again tonight but cutting the grass and tending to seedlings for the garden got the best of me. I will be up tomorrow after work if the rain holds out. 

Does any one know the tournament situation this weekend? Would like to take my little jon boat out... But not if I'm gonna get ran over by 50 bass boats!


----------



## Big Doug

I found them today at 8:00pm. 7 FOW on a brush-pile - 1/2 mile south of 88. You had to be on the pile, but it was one after the other. Only problem is they have to be 11 inches to enter my boat. Almost every one of them...except 4 were 10.5 inches. I had a blast, it just a shame I found them so late.

They also wanted the jig moving fast. 

Going to pymi tomorrow. Going for the big boys.


----------



## Big Doug

@Doboy

I did catch a 10" crappie on my first cast...lol

I stayed because I was hoping he was part of a school. Plus I was watching the tube guy...haha

Anyway, I seen guys pounding black crappie in the brush wading today. I tried working the bays but unless you were in the brush...nothing. And I hate that type of fishing.

The crappie have their tuxedos on. And that means its on for us the next two weeks. It will be insane.

Big D


----------



## shorelineguy

Big Doug said:


> I found them today at 8:00pm. 7 FOW on a brush-pile - 1/2 mile south of 88. You had to be on the pile, but it was one after the other. Only problem is they have to be 11 inches to enter my boat. Almost every one of them...except 4 were 10.5 inches. I had a blast, it just a shame I found them so late.
> 
> They also wanted the jig moving fast.
> 
> Going to pymi tomorrow. Going for the big boys.




does pymi produce from shore? does the spawn start later up there?


----------



## ezbite

shorelineguy said:


> does pymi produce from shore? does the spawn start later up there?


----------



## Doboy

Big Doug said:


> @Doboy
> 
> I did catch a 10" crappie on my first cast...lol
> 
> I stayed because I was hoping he was part of a school. Plus I was watching the tube guy...haha
> 
> Anyway, I seen guys pounding black crappie in the brush wading today. I tried working the bays but unless you were in the brush...nothing. And I hate that type of fishing.
> 
> The crappie have their tuxedos on. And that means its on for us the next two weeks. It will be insane.
> 
> Big D



I LOVE 'dipping' the brush for specks! 
Like It's Super long, stiff pole & slip bobber time! YAAAHOOOO!! ;>)
And thanks for the info Doug.

If you would ever like/need some company,,, I sure would love to tag along with you, specially at Pymi.
I no longer have the 'motor' to go there. (I promise, I won't talk too much ;>) )
And I'd love to fish with somebody/ anybody who would be able to teach me how to catch a fish casting a PLUG????
I really suck at it,,,
I have no confidence at all,,, whether it be the River, a lake, or Erie,,,, I'll take it off after a few casts & tie on rubber or live bait! lol,,, I'd like to change that someday


----------



## snag

Gonna head to the causeway in the early am on Thursday , if that fizzels i, ll try wading the willows for some specks. Hope to find them one of the two spots.


----------



## shorelineguy

snag said:


> Gonna head to the causeway in the early am on Thursday , if that fizzels i, ll try wading the willows for some specks. Hope to find them one of the two spots.



where are the willows on skeeter haven't seen any. I primarily fish the causeway


----------



## snag

I was planning on the nw side, may go to the pikey Bay Area . Hope there hitting off the rocks.


----------



## shorelineguy

Forgot all about pikie bay, does anyone fish it at night?


----------



## snag

Not sure , should be good after the boat traffic is done .


----------



## beetlebailey

with this warm weather this week it should be game on by weekend


----------



## beetlebailey

and pikie bay is a hot spot at nite!! always done well


----------



## TGman122

Goin out tomorrow morning. Fished north side of causeway Monday afternoon. Southside was whitecaps. Fished from ten till about two. Wind got bad half hour after we got there. No luck but still enjoyed the day. Unbelieveable how much trash had been left, and the worst was the empty propane canisters. Must have picked up at least 5, not to mention 3 large ziplock bags of small trash. Good thing I brought a large lunch. It's not nice to abuse Mother Nature. I'll be bringing trash bags tomorrow, and the boat next week.


----------



## colonel594

TGman122 said:


> Goin out tomorrow morning. Fished north side of causeway Monday afternoon. Southside was whitecaps. Fished from ten till about two. Wind got bad half hour after we got there. No luck but still enjoyed the day. Unbelieveable how much trash had been left, and the worst was the empty propane canisters. Must have picked up at least 5, not to mention 3 large ziplock bags of small trash. Good thing I brought a large lunch. It's not nice to abuse Mother Nature. I'll be bringing trash bags tomorrow, and the boat next week.


It really is a shame... I have a "spot" I like to fish on the causeway... Always bring a bag and try to clean up where I fish for the day... Yet trash keeps reappearing?! Frustrating.... It's a small act but hey, it helps right? 

Went out last night from 7:30pm-11pm. There was a nice wind out of the North, perfect slow and steady chop on the north side of the causeway. Fishing was slow but it was a gorgeous night to be out, skies where as clear as cold be. 

Ended up catching a small northern, 2 13"ish crappie and a 28" flat head that just about stripped all the line off of my crappie pole! Man I forgot how mean those flatties are! It was a blast though! 

Should be picking up any day now!


----------



## snag

Just back from the causeway, not much to brag about started on south then over to the north side all I could manage was a half doz small perch and a foot long pike , no chop and a early bright sun, didn't see any crappie caught.


----------



## shorelineguy

I'm stuck in Georgia till the 15th for work. I'm hoping I don't miss the spawn, thanks for the updates folks


----------



## EB1221

Also fished the causeway this morning. 7 till 10 no bites north or south sides. flat calm ...lots of shad and carp on the move. boats looked like the perch fleet from lake erie. the ones that were close enough for me to watch didn' catch any either. Will hit it again next week. Water looked exceptionally clear to me...zebra mussels ?
EB


----------



## ezbite

EB1221 said:


> Also fished the causeway this morning. 7 till 10 no bites north or south sides. flat calm ...lots of shad and carp on the move. boats looked like the perch fleet from lake erie. the ones that were close enough for me to watch didn' catch any either. Will hit it again next week. Water looked exceptionally clear to me...zebra mussels ?
> EB


I picked up several zebras last time out drifting by the graveyard.


----------



## Doboy

Paul & Rick fished a Southern Hump next to deep water Yesterday and ended up with 27 keepers.
They got FRIED. (Paul, Rick & the fish!)
Check out your perch,,, see if they are eating those zebras. 
Same as Erie,,,, they will get BIG FAST! ;>)

Off topic,,,
Hey Colonel, You & the River boys need to call me,,, It's getting crazy,,, would you believe 50-60 stripers & EYES,,, EACH,,, in one day?
Like one every cast? 5# to 8# is the average white. There's a 17#er on facebook,,,, & a 42" flathead.

lmbo,,, you need to call me sometime,,,, you just might be behind on the intell ;>) 
I'll pass you some pics soon,,, when/ if they come in.
Also,,, I might need some help smoking 'white fish' fillets,,, if you got some time,,,,.LIKE now that your 'Free'


----------



## Ddmystkal5

Anyone out today? Thinking of making the hour drive for some night causeway fishing. How was the bite this morning?


----------



## beetlebailey

I troll harnesses, flickershads and shadraps I get crappie.. heading out in the morn..


----------



## SaltN4Dollars

@ ddmystkal5 Out here now. Didn't take the boat out tonight. Fishing off the north side and the bit is really slow.


----------



## colonel594

SaltN4Dollars said:


> @ ddmystkal5 Out here now. Didn't take the boat out tonight. Fishing off the north side and the bit is really slow.


How are the crowds tonight? Bumper to bumper?


----------



## SaltN4Dollars

colonel594 pretty empty surprisingly. Now I know why lol


----------



## SaltN4Dollars

There are a ton of boats out. Any fellow OGF'S out there slamming them on your boat tonight?


----------



## Doboy

Just got Back,,,, DAMN, It's hot out there!!!
lol,,, I could'a filled the cooler with perch today, IF I had 2,000 minnies!! I caught a 5"-6"er with every drop!

Cumminsmoke & I 'spot-locked' over 'The Bridge' and had slow pick'ns,,,, maybe 10 specks in 2 hrs,,,, so we went N to the stumps. We found 6 stumps in a row while drifting, and they were covered with marks. We just couldn't get them to hit,,,, they started hitting when we started slow trolling in circles. We'd go trolling over a big stump and it was a FIRE DRILL! Slip bobbers & fatheads, set 7'-9' deep.
2-3 poles went off at a time,,, & WE'D LAND ONE!!!????????
I sure wish we could'a put all of those slabs in the cooler!  
We caught crappies, a ton of baby perch & 2 walleyes.

Alan should report later and give us a count. We definitely lost more than we netted.

BTW Alan,,, YOU FORGOT THOSE *&^%! EGGS! & I Forgot a TOMATO PLANT! ;<(
Thanks & nice talking to Beatlebaily & Wifeeeee. We'll meet up again, up the Big Lake, & DOWN A FEW by a campfire!


----------



## Doboy

FYI,,,, Friends Paul & Rick just called to BS & they caught & cooled down 44 specks Yesterday, a coupl'a perch and a dandy channel cat.


----------



## beetlebailey

Doboy said:


> Just got Back,,,, DAMN, It's hot out there!!!
> lol,,, I could'a filled the cooler with perch today, IF I had 2,000 minnies!! I caught a 5"-6"er with every drop!
> 
> Cumminsmoke & I 'spot-locked' over 'The Bridge' and had slow pick'ns,,,, maybe 10 specks in 2 hrs,,,, so we went N to the stumps. We found 6 stumps in a row while drifting, and they were covered with marks. We just couldn't get them to hit,,,, they started hitting when we started slow trolling in circles. We'd go trolling over a big stump and it was a FIRE DRILL! Slip bobbers & fatheads, set 7'-9' deep.
> 2-3 poles went off at a time,,, & WE'D LAND ONE!!!????????
> I sure wish we could'a put all of those slabs in the cooler!
> We caught crappies, a ton of baby perch & 2 walleyes.
> 
> Alan should report later and give us a count. We definitely lost more than we netted.
> 
> BTW Alan,,, YOU FORGOT THOSE *&^%! EGGS! & I Forgot a TOMATO PLANT! ;<(
> Thanks & nice talking to Beatlebaily & Wifeeeee. We'll meet up again, up the Big Lake, & DOWN A FEW by a campfire!


lol jerry you buying!!


----------



## beetlebailey

was a slow bite for my boat.. 1- 17 in eye, 4 bull gills and 1 crappie. that's what I get for having all walleye gear.... nice meeting up with cumminsmoke and doboy.. we most def get together again.. Doboy "i like beer"! lol!! man it was a hot one out there today, but the beer at home was cold!!!!


----------



## cumminsmoke

Jerry,I counted 21 croppie, 7 perch and the 1 eye we kept. if we could have landed all we missed or lost it would have been double.

We kept the Terrova on cruise at 0.5 mph to help the drift, the silver 1/4oz jigs worked the best for me but had to put a stinger hook on to pick up some light biters. 10ft of water.

Great meeting you beetle and your wife, when we get the day I'll bring a cooler full of beer. Thank you for the mater plants, they will come in handy this summer!


----------



## beetlebailey

cumminsmoke said:


> Jerry,I counted 21 croppie, 7 perch and the 1 eye we kept. if we could have landed all we missed or lost it would have been double.
> 
> We kept the Terrova on cruise at 0.5 mph to help the drift, the silver 1/4oz jigs worked the best for me but had to put a stinger hook on to pick up some light biters. 10ft of water.
> 
> Great meeting you beetle and your wife, when we get the day I'll bring a cooler full of beer. Thank you for the mater plants, they will come in handy this summer!


ANYTIME!!


----------



## wormwigglr

.


----------



## wormwigglr

New phone got the pic but no text. Anyway did fairly well caught around 30 kept these jigs with minnows north end


----------



## Popspastime

20 walleye from the south side today, fished until 9:30 am and was done, nothing under 14". It's finally on with 72 degree water.


----------



## Big Doug

19 crappie on Friday evening Southside. 15 this evening. Bite is slow but improving on mosquito If it stays hot crappie will spawn deep. All fish were found in 7 to 11 fow.
.


----------



## wormwigglr

Went this morning caught 37 kept 20 all over 10" plus a nice size walleye 8-10 ft of water


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> Went this morning caught 37 kept 20 all over 10" plus a nice size walleye 8-10 ft of water
> View attachment 185584


That's a nice bunch of crappie and a bonus walleye.


----------



## ezbite

I just spent the afternoon with shortdrift drifting the SW stump field area (and i hope he chimes in here on a count, i didnt keep any). it took us a little while to figure it out but when we did it was ON! i think we only threw one fish back, we pulled fish on every drift, FO's, white and black crappie.. 11' fow, roadrunners, chartruse jig-n-minnow, plain jig and minnow 3' down. this is the time to get on mosquito for crappie, i had one follow a hooked fish right up to the boat. I would of liked to of stayed until dark, but it got rough fast with the storm moving in... it was a perfect afternoon, thanks Ron!


----------



## Big Doug

M
















Crappie are on fire at Skeeter. Kept 26 plus a large Walleye.

10 FOW drifting. Storm chased me off before I could limit. I only needed another 10 minutes but lightning and 30 MPH winds made me call it quits. Better to live another day.

D


----------



## bulafisherman

Brother and a coworker went out this evening targeting eyes, drifted the stumps southwest of the causeway, the last hour before the storms rolled it was on fire, they caught two limits of eyes on harnesses, said they talked to another guy fishing the area and he was pulling in the crappie left and right, I took vacation the rest of the week and looks like the next two days will be a bust fishing wise.


----------



## ezbite

Went out to the causeway tonight after work. Got there about 12:15 and set up on the sw side of the bridge. Hung a lantern off the bridge. Shad were everywhere and big carp too. Didn't get one crappie. I could see the walleye swimming in the rocks when id shine my head lamp in the water (you could see their eyes moving) but couldn't get them to bite. I Stayed till 3am and only caught a very nice FO Chanel cat that hit my bottoms jig and minnow. Fought it for prob 5 minutes on that 6 pound test and it tangled up my other line. It was worth it! Best cat of the year. It was released to fight another day.


----------



## jevans

Can someone help me out with a shore fishing spot at mosquito. It's a long drive to get there and I've never fished there before. Thanks


----------



## shomethacrappies

jevans said:


> Can someone help me out with a shore fishing spot at mosquito. It's a long drive to get there and I've never fished there before. Thanks


Anywhere on the causeway, where are u coming from


----------



## colonel594

jevans said:


> Can someone help me out with a shore fishing spot at mosquito. It's a long drive to get there and I've never fished there before. Thanks


Rt 88 causeway there are lots of spots to fish on the north and south side. Can get crowded in the evenings but it hasn't been as bad as pervious years so far. Also on the way south end of the lake you can park at the dam, cross the street land fish the rip rap all across the south Shore. 

There is Another parking area on the SE corner of the lake With a small fishing dock. There is the state Park as well on the west side of the lake with lots of spots to fish from shore. Pull the lake up on Google Earth and check it out, lots of areas. Most all of them should produce a few crappie this time of year.


----------



## jevans

shomethacrappies said:


> Anywhere on the causeway, where are u coming from


Louisville


----------



## jevans

jevans said:


> Louisville


I have waders too if that helps


----------



## Ddmystkal5

Hit the causeway south side as far East as the concrete goes last night. Stayed 12-dawn. Got 3 crappie. 2 walleye 16" 19". Two nice 7" gills and more catfish than I could count. Biggest cat was 24". Also had something bite my twister tail at dawn and nearly spooled my crappie reel.


----------



## Popspastime

Heading out this afternoon late and fish till dark from my boat, will fill you in when I get back tonight.


----------



## Big Doug

Another great day on skeeter. Got my limit in 4 hours. Also a large Pike and Walleye joined the group home.

The bite as always was best as the rain and wind hit you....lol


D


----------



## ezbite

Big Doug good job!


----------



## Big Doug

Thanks Tom. I can't wait to get off work and get back out again later.


----------



## jevans

Man I wish I had a boat.


----------



## colonel594

Doug did ya get them drifting the stumps again? Hoping the afternoon evening storms hold off!


----------



## Doboy

Nice going Doug!
Were you drifting?

Paul & wife caught 17 yesterday. Rick & friend ended up with 44 after a lot of searching. Fatheads & jigs, down deep or on stumps. Anchored.

BTW,,,, For those guys that pull up on SOMEBODY else's marker,,,
IF YOU REALLY CAN'T FIND YOUR OWN FISH,,, PLEASE drift in, QUIETLY!!!
DO NOT USE YOUR GAS MOTOR, or try to hover over the spot with your Terrova 'spot-lock'. IT WILL SPOOK THE FISH AWAY FROM THE STUMP (or bridge) & ruin it for ALL OF US!
Thanks


----------



## shorelineguy

just got back in town and want to get on some fish tonight. thinking about fishing the reeds off 88 to start. is the spawn pretty much over or is it still going strong?


----------



## just perchy

Fished the causeway fri. night. Kept 13 nice crappie, threw back about 6, and missed another 12 or so.


----------



## wormwigglr

Caught a mixed bag of fish while crappie fishing. My 4 yr old caught most of them we would set the hook then let him reel them in. All fish were caught on jigs and minnows.


----------



## shorelineguy

wormwigglr said:


> Caught a mixed bag of fish while crappie fishing. My 4 yr old caught most of them we would set the hook then let him reel them in. All fish were caught on jigs and minnows.
> View attachment 186068



nice haul were you on a boat?


----------



## wormwigglr

Yes in a boat


----------



## ezbite

What was the water depth?


----------



## EB1221

Hey ezbite, cool video and really nice job on your kyak (sp). Thanks for taking us along.
EB


----------



## wormwigglr

12-14 ft were where most fish were caught some shallower but not many


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> Caught a mixed bag of fish while crappie fishing. My 4 yr old caught most of them we would set the hook then let him reel them in. All fish were caught on jigs and minnows.
> View attachment 186068


That's a nice mixed bag you got there. I bet your son had a good time.


----------



## fishfighter

just perchy said:


> Fished the causeway fri. night. Kept 13 nice crappie, threw back about 6, and missed another 12 or so.
> View attachment 186067


Love the brews in with fish, classic!


----------



## Big Doug

@Colonial 

Nah....ive been trying the north end. Only caught 11 good ones last night. The calm killed the bite. Crappie's have been real strange this year. I normally don't have to work so hard for them. They should be shallow on trees by now........ yet, my best bites are in 10 plus FOW. Jigs have to move fast.... telling me they are reaction strikes only. Fish are staying on the bottom. White crappie should have moved shallow by now.


----------



## wormwigglr

Same as yesterday jigs and minnows little shallower 10-12ft of water







lots of throw backs today.


----------



## colonel594

wormwigglr said:


> Same as yesterday jigs and minnows little shallower 10-12ft of water
> View attachment 186132
> lots of throw backs today.


How heavy if a jig head are you using? Just wondering if they are holding on the bottom or if they at actually suspended?


----------



## legendaryyaj

Just got back and blanked, but I did catch a bass. Minnow count was crazy good too.

I was surprised to not see the weeds up yet. I thought they would have shown up in the 8-10ft of water. I think I saw more dead crappie floating all over than trash.


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> Same as yesterday jigs and minnows little shallower 10-12ft of water
> View attachment 186132
> lots of throw backs today.


Good job. You had a really good weekend. I should have been on the lake instead of in the woods turkey hunting. I'll have the boat back out there Saturday.


----------



## wormwigglr

colonel594 said:


> How heavy if a jig head are you using? Just wondering if they are holding on the bottom or if they at actually suspended?


Been tying on multiple jigs and colors to see what works best but it changes all day long. Mostly use heavy jigs like an 1/8 oz when it is choppy then 1/16 oz with light wind but the trick has been watching the fish finder. If they are up in the water column I use slip floats if down I use just jigs.


----------



## wormwigglr

meats52 said:


> Good job. You had a really good weekend. I should have been on the lake instead of in the woods turkey hunting. I'll have the boat back out there Saturday.


Thanks meats! It has been a great bite most days I can only fish 4 or 5 hrs but I have been making the most of it


----------



## TGman122

wormwigglr said:


> Caught a mixed bag of fish while crappie fishing. My 4 yr old caught most of them we would set the hook then let him reel them in. All fish were caught on jigs and minnows.
> View attachment 186068


----------



## TGman122

Alot of nice fish in that bag. Love watching the childrens faces as they crank them in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Doug

@Doboy 

I have been drifting. Yesterday I was the only boat within a half mile of me on the north end. I found a stump and anchored with a marker 20 feet from my boat. I was pounding them. Then a boat far far off with a family seen me catch the fish and made a bee-line for my boat. They literately aimed for my marker with motor running and Hit It!

I watched the driver stare at me the whole way. I even suspended casting because I thought he was going to hit my boat.

It's my first confrontation I had on the lake in a long time. They said they had every right to fish right next to me on my marker. I could not even cast. 

After words they motored off and the fish spooked. 

As a general rule people still have some ethics. But this family felt entitled to do whatever they wanted regardless of how it effects others. They told me I was rude for calling them out on it and the grandson threw f-bombs at me gesturing he would fight.

No remorse. Again, 7,000 acres of water and they on purpose motor up to me. Only two boats as far as the eye can see and we are less than 20 feet apart.

I definitely would feel different if they have drifted. When drifting your back is to where you are going and sometimes we make mistakes.

Anyhow, I did catch 14 there before they blew the stump.

Them crappie are going shallow soon.


----------



## c. j. stone

Big Doug said:


> @Doboy
> 
> I have been drifting. Yesterday I was the only boat within a half mile of me on the north end. I found a stump and anchored with a marker 20 feet from my boat. I was pounding them. Then a boat far far off with a family seen me catch the fish and made a bee-line for my boat. They literately aimed for my marker with motor running and Hit It!
> 
> I watched the driver stare at me the whole way. I even suspended casting because I thought he was going to hit my boat.
> View attachment 186210


Same thing happened to me in Canada once. Pristine lake where they actually pumped water from the lake straight into the cabins as potable water. Guy with wife and several kids, big ski boat. Was catching nice pike and walleye on a point of an island. They literally pulled between me and the island within TEN feet, threw out the anchor, started fishing. I noticed the wife kept a close eye on me so I changed water in the minnow bucket. Took a nice long swig from the bucket. Heard her shriek, yell "let's get out of here Herman!", this man is an animal"! He pulled the anchor and roared off to find his own spot.(Wonder where she thought they got the water in 'their' cabin??)


----------



## meats52

Big Doug said:


> @Doboy
> 
> I have been drifting. Yesterday I was the only boat within a half mile of me on the north end. I found a stump and anchored with a marker 20 feet from my boat. I was pounding them. Then a boat far far off with a family seen me catch the fish and made a bee-line for my boat. They literately aimed for my marker with motor running and Hit It!
> 
> I watched the driver stare at me the whole way. I even suspended casting because I thought he was going to hit my boat.
> 
> It's my first confrontation I had on the lake in a long time. They said they had every right to fish right next to me on my marker. I could not even cast.
> 
> After words they motored off and the fish spooked.
> 
> As a general rule people still have some ethics. But this family felt entitled to do whatever they wanted regardless of how it effects others. They told me I was rude for calling them out on it and the grandson threw f-bombs at me gesturing he would fight.
> 
> No remorse. Again, 7,000 acres of water and they on purpose motor up to me. Only two boats as far as the eye can see and we are less than 20 feet apart.
> 
> I definitely would feel different if they have drifted. When drifting your back is to where you are going and sometimes we make mistakes.
> 
> Anyhow, I did catch 14 there before they blew the stump.
> 
> Them crappie are going shallow soon.
> 
> View attachment 186210


That's why I don't use a marker. If I find structure that's holding fish I mark it in my GPS, then I can drive back up and anchor or drift. I use some of the waypoints that I save for ice fishing also.


----------



## ezbite

Well I tried to get out today, launched the kayak at the graveyard, headed to the point north of the bay, first drift in 12 fow I got a throw back on a road runner and minnow, then the storm moved in and fast.. I probably had 8" of water in my kayak when I Hit the beach from the waves.. I thought for sure that storm was going to stay north..


----------



## meats52

ezbite said:


> Well I tried to get out today, launched the kayak at the graveyard, headed to the point north of the bay, first drift in 12 fow I got a throw back on a road runner and minnow, then the storm moved in and fast.. I probably had 8" of water in my kayak when I Hit the beach from the waves.. I thought for sure that storm was going to stay north..


That's a pretty nasty looking cloud in your picture.


----------



## Big Doug

Went to pymatuning this morning for bluegill and had the time of my life. They were on fire. I caught and released over a hundred. As soon as the bobber hit the water it went down. I finally quit after 2 hours. They were still biting when I left. Should of kept some, but didn't need the little fellers.

Went to* skeeter* in the afternoon and kept 20 pigs from the north end in shallow water (males were jet black)
















Plus a 27.2 inch channel cat.


----------



## meats52

Big Doug said:


> Went to pymatuning this morning for bluegill and had the time of my life. They were on fire. I caught and released over a hundred. As soon as the bobber hit the water it went down. I finally quit after 2 hours. They were still biting when I left. Should of kept some, but didn't need the little fellers.
> 
> Went to* skeeter* in the afternoon and kept 20 pigs from the north end in shallow water (males were jet black)
> View attachment 186312
> View attachment 186313
> 
> 
> Plus a 27.2 inch channel cat.


Sounds like you had a busy day today but catching fish is a good busy day. Nice cat and Mosquito does have some nice hog crappies.


----------



## Big Doug

@ ezbite

I ran from that storm to. Weird how we had SW wind and yet the storm pushed right through it from the north.

Went back out after 6:00pm and it was real nice out till dark.

That storm pushed the fish deep again. Had to figure out where they went which took me over an hour.

@ C.J. Now thats crazy. Glad I am not the only one. Sometimes I think I am taking crazy pills.


@ Meats. Yes very nice day...lol


----------



## Big Doug

. 

I got on the lake around 5:30pm.

Found a bedding area in 6' of water. Pounded the crappie and kept 15 at 12 inches.

Bite ended at 7:00pm and I went home. Crappie wanted a red tiny jig with a hint of chartreuse very slow because of cold weather. When they hit they took the bobber under fast.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks for the pic Doug,,,,, it's reassuring.

So what you were using was a tiny RED jig with a chartreuse twister or tube???
Or a red & chartreuse jig head & fathead???
lol,,, I'm only getting picky 'cause we had the whole tackle box out there,,, and struck out!


----------



## Will dance

Anybody catching any wading?


----------



## Big Doug

@Doboy 

Red 1/32 jig with # 4 hook red. 1/2 chartreuse tube. I don't use meat. Just a crappie's nibble for smell.
Slow slow slow.


----------



## colonel594

Big Doug said:


> @Doboy
> 
> Red 1/32 jig with # 4 hook red. 1/2 chartreuse tube. I don't use meat. Just a crappie's nibble for smell.
> Slow slow slow.


So when are you gonna start running crappie charters?! Lol way to go again! Planning on hitting it toys weekend, hopefully I can find a few, going to go after some bull gills as a back up if I can't find them.


----------



## meats52

Big Doug said:


> View attachment 186402
> View attachment 186403
> .
> 
> I got on the lake around 5:30pm.
> 
> Found a bedding area in 6' of water. Pounded the crappie and kept 15 at 12 inches.
> 
> Bite ended at 7:00pm and I went home. Crappie wanted a red tiny jig with a hint of chartreuse very slow because of cold weather. When they hit they took the bobber under fast.


You've been hitting the crappie really good. Thanks for all the posts and info. My son and I are going Saturday and planning to fish the stumps southwest of the causeway. If they aren't there I have a couple spots on the north end saved in my GPS that we will try.


----------



## Aang

Where exactly are the stumps southwest of the causeway? My dad and I were trying to figure that out last Thursday when we were there.


----------



## meats52

Aang said:


> Where exactly are the stumps southwest of the causeway? My dad and I were trying to figure that out last Thursday when we were there.


You just have to watch your depth finder when you are driving. The ones we fish are in about 8 fow, but there are also some that are deeper.


----------



## Mike_13

Fished for a few hours today from 3 til 6. Kept 8 crappie over 11". Stumps in 12 FOW on south end. Marked a ton of fish but they must have still been shut down from the cold front.


----------



## Doboy

Ready for this,,,, Paul & Rick, again!????
The Specks, Not shut down,,, just deep!
They tried their usual places,,,, the stumps behind the island = nothing.
That 'special' deep water hump,,,, NOTHING.
Then they drifted into a cove,,, 9' of water,,, the screen filled up with marks 6' to bottom.
They caught 2 or 3 specks with every drift. 1/8oz jighead & fathead & 1 -1/8 split 12" up. Dragging bottom.
They ended up with 33 crappies. Very small eggs.

I JUST MIGHT BE THERE TOMORROW!


----------



## Big Doug

I had to drag the bottom tonight to. I also was in 9' of water. Lost a lot of jigs but they were holding to the bottom. Blue twister tail with an orange jig-head. 

I about froze to death. I was not that cold in march with ice off. My hands were purple. I can't believe how tough this season is..,lol 

Had to wear a heavy coat and black hat in late MAY! 

Every fish I caught was over 12" except one.


----------



## Ddmystkal5

I'm off work Saturday - Monday by the grace of God. I'm wondering if anyone could use a good fishing buddy on there boat this weekend. I will pay for gas bait food whatever just looking to get off the shore. Private message me if there are any willing takers.


----------



## Big Doug

Just a tip for some of you new to crappie fishing. After many years of targeting crappie (that's the only fish I fish for year round – except Erie perch) the only certain thing is constant change.

Crappie are the most challenging fish because they have a high comfort level. To bright, to cold, to windy, to rainy, strong current, no current, to stained, to clear, to low.......and the list goes on.

But one thing always holds true. It does not matter where you drop me off on the lake. North end. South end. East. West. I will find the crappie if I know one thing. And just one thing.

What is that one thing?

Depth!

I never ask a fisherman where he catches his fish. Some will lie because they feel it is a rude question anyway. But almost all will give you the depth.

Ask the depth, go anywhere on the lake, and within an hour you should be on the fish.

Another tip. Crappie love structure in the spring and suspend over deep water in the summer.

So depth plus structure in spring = Big Fish

And depth of channels in summer = Big Fish

More tips to come as I think of them.


Doug


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anybody know if there are tourneys saturday? And what launch? I'm sure there are some. Any info is much appreciated fellas


----------



## colonel594

Thanks big doug! Have really been giving great information and it is much appreciated! This is the first year I have a little boat to get off shore and chase after fish and 7,000 acers kinda leaves a guy some what clueless! Really appreciate the tips and hints.


----------



## Big Doug

Your welcome and when I think of them I will post.

Fishing report today.

What was I thinking going on the lake this afternoon? Went out for a few hours and got beat up by 25 mph winds...lol Still had to wear a heavy coat to stay warm.

Found 5 nice crappie over 13 inches each. Then the winds went crazy. I could not even stay put with two anchors out. Fishing over brush-piles was out.

Said forget it and came in.

Marked a lot of fish in 11 to 12 fow/SW stumps. But when you are drifting at 2.2 mph??? 

If your boat can handle 3 footers go get em. 

D


----------



## Aang

Will the waves calm down by tomorrow? My dad and I are planning on going tomorrow.


----------



## shorelineguy

Big Doug said:


> Your welcome and when I think of them I will post.
> 
> Fishing report today.
> 
> What was I thinking going on the lake this afternoon? Went out for a few hours and got beat up by 25 mph winds...lol Still had to wear a heavy coat to stay warm.
> 
> Found 5 nice crappie over 13 inches each. Then the winds went crazy. I could not even stay put with two anchors out. Fishing over brush-piles was out.
> 
> Said forget it and came in.
> 
> Marked a lot of fish in 11 to 12 fow/SW stumps. But when you are drifting at 2.2 mph???
> 
> If your boat can handle 3 footers go get em.
> 
> D
> View attachment 186536


how far are the stumps from the causeway?


----------



## snag

Quite a ways out look for the cluster of boats.


----------



## Doboy

Nice pic there Doug,,,, nice slab! At least it has some girth! (looks like eggs too)
I went to Berlin yesterday with the 'Beekeeper'. We SEARCHED for hours & then finally found 'em. 4 or 5 throw-backs & MAN are they under-nourished!
Well it's the END of May and the eggs sacks in the females were 3/4"!!!??? Go Figure? & we hit 70* temps.
THEY ARE JUST STARTING. ????????????????????????????

& Hey D5,,, I'd fix ya up with the small, middle seat in my boat, but you don't look like a 'little guy'? 
Yes-No? lol

(and I HATE not seeing where people live!)


----------



## colonel594

Doboy said:


> Nice pic there Doug,,,, nice slab! At least it has some girth! (looks like eggs too)
> I went to Berlin yesterday with the 'Beekeeper'. We SEARCHED for hours & then finally found 'em. 4 or 5 throw-backs & MAN are they under-nourished!
> Well it's the END of May and the eggs sacks in the females were 3/4"!!!??? Go Figure? & we hit 70* temps.
> THEY ARE JUST STARTING. ????????????????????????????
> 
> & Hey D5,,, I'd fix ya up with the small, middle seat in my boat, but you don't look like a 'little guy'?
> Yes-No? lol
> 
> (and I HATE not seeing where people live!)


Doboy and I just missed each other at Berlin, funny how when they are finishing up at skeeter they are just starting somewhere else. Ran into the same thing last year, caught decent numbers into the first weekend or two of June?! Just as he said though they are a far cry from the skeeter slabs! Might head out tonight, not sure yet. Depends on how much yard work I get done.


----------



## Ddmystkal5

Hey doboy I'll take you up on that offer anytime you just let me know the place and time. I'm only 5'9" 175. Lol I would fit securely!


----------



## shorelineguy

has anyone been out today? I had a few people tell yesterday was rough . I'm hoping that today improves. right before the cold front I was still catching females full eggs. wondering if anyone has any spawned out fish?


----------



## Big Doug

I went for a few hours late today. What a zoo...lol. First time I have fished this holiday weekend. I usually just skip it because I had herd that every boat will be out. And they were.

I stayed away from the SW stumps and headed north for some quit. Didn't find it but did catch some fish under the circumstances. Just being in the warm sun was nice. Found crappie spawning in 10 FOW. What a weird year.

Must have counted over 100 boats on the north end. I just fished away from the crowd and kept 10 big crappie.

Water is perfect and females are almost spawned out. Got squirted from a few males which is a good sign.

The wind was mild but changed direction every few minutes. It was hard to get a pulse on the fish.

D


----------



## wormwigglr

Only got out for about 4 hrs and took us awhile to find the crappie but after we found them it was a pretty steady bite with occasional walleye and gills mixed in. Jigs with minnows 8-10 ft seemed to be the best.


----------



## meats52

Big Doug said:


> I went for a few hours late today. What a zoo...lol. First time I have fished this holiday weekend. I usually just skip it because I had herd that every boat will be out. And they were.
> 
> I stayed away from the SW stumps and headed north for some quit. Didn't find it but did catch some fish under the circumstances. Just being in the warm sun was nice. Found crappie spawning in 10 FOW. What a weird year.
> 
> Must have counted over 100 boats on the north end. I just fished away from the crowd and kept 10 big crappie.
> 
> Water is perfect and females are almost spawned out. Got squirted from a few males which is a good sign.
> 
> The wind was mild but changed direction every few minutes. It was hard to get a pulse on the fish.
> 
> D
> View attachment 186599


You got that right, it was a zoo. My son and I went today. I figured this would be the best day of the weekend because I thought the cold morning would keep some people away. Boy was I wrong. It was 34 degrees when we left my house and when we got to the causeway launch there was already about 40 cars in the lot. The good thing was there wasn't anyone waiting to launch so we got the boat in the water pretty quick. We made 3 drifts thru the stumps and caught 2 crappie and 1 bluegill but it was like drifting thru an obstacle course. The only good thing was I found the pallets that the state sunk in 2006 or 2007. I don't remember for sure but it was one of those two years. There were fish all around them, but I didn't want to anchor there because I figured I'd be surrounded by boats, so I marked it in my GPS. After the third drift we went over to the north end and there were a lot of boats on that side but it looked like most of them were up by the buoy line. We fished a couple different spots but only caught 3 more crappie in about 2-1/2 hours so we left. I don't think I've ever seen as many Amish folks on the lake as I saw today.


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> Only got out for about 4 hrs and took us awhile to find the crappie but after we found them it was a pretty steady bite with occasional walleye and gills mixed in. Jigs with minnows 8-10 ft seemed to be the best.
> View attachment 186608


Good job. You had a much better day than we did.


----------



## Big Doug

@ Meats. The pressure this lake gets is nothing short of amazing. Amish are all buying new Lunds with 20 HP motors and they love to troll. Throwing a marker yesterday would be suicide. 

Between the bass guys and trollers I am always looking over my shoulder to see if I am drifting to close to someone instead of paying attention to my fishing...lol. Reminds me of the day I used to shore fish and worried my line would cross the guy next to me...Haha. 

This is usually when I switch to Lake Erie perch fishing. Or nights on Skeeter.

Yet, Skeeter will still give up hogs year after year.


D


----------



## colonel594

That's something I still can't figure out about skeeter, the pressure is insane! Yet the crappie are always big?! I don't think I have ever caught a crappie under 10" there, you would think for a lake that continues to produce slabs like that, there would be a mixed year class of fish. Just seems like they are always big?! I'm not complaining just something I have noticed.


----------



## snag

A lot that helps I think is the game refuge on the north end, that area is a huge untapped spawning area for all species, which is good... They just migrate out from there ..


----------



## wormwigglr

Found the crappie first thing in the morning in the same place I left them. They were aggressive for about three hours then they shut off didn't get another hit for 2 hrs so I went home. I did however get my biggest walleye out of mosquito to date it measured 25.5". I have caught many hogs out of Erie but this walleye out off mosquito just made my day.


----------



## meats52

That's a very nice Mosquito Lake walleye. You are definitely dialed in on the crappie. Jig and minnow again today? Was the lake as crazy today as it was yesterday?


----------



## Big Doug

Great Job Worm!

I went out to get sun and thought I would not even try around boats. To my amazement no boats were where I was fishing.

For the fun of it I threw out a jig in four foot of water to see if white crappie were coming shallow. Before I got the second pole out to drift the first pole bobber went down with a 15" crappie on it.

I anchored and harvested just shy of my limit in less than two hours. They wanted it on a bobber and slow.

Most were 13 inches
























I wish everyday was first cast to get my spot...lol

D


----------



## wormwigglr

meats52 said:


> That's a very nice Mosquito Lake walleye. You are definitely dialed in on the crappie. Jig and minnow again today? Was the lake as crazy today as it was yesterday?


Lake was not bad till about ten then a lot of recreational boaters came out. Watercraft police were checking everybody at the dock, held ramp up for a half hour. I know they have a job to do but it would have been better to intercept people before the dock but they were nice to deal with. Jigs and minnows plus some on hook and split shot, I won't be out tomorrow will be way too many people since the Amish will be out again. Nothing against them but traffic is cut in half on Sunday's. That walleye was caught on a 4.5ft rod with 4 lb test it was a ton of fun!


----------



## wormwigglr

Great job to u too big Doug. Just a heads up to anyone going out tomorrow watercraft police said they will be doing safety checks all day tomorrow. Helps if you get your gear together so you don't have to be digging around like me lol!


----------



## Big Doug

Fishing should be good tomorrow.


----------



## shorelineguy

after the spawn, will the crappie hangout by the damn at all??? maybe a dumb question but just trying to figure out where I can go to continue to catch crappie


----------



## meats52

Big Doug said:


> Great Job Worm!
> 
> I went out to get sun and thought I would not even try around boats. To my amazement no boats were where I was fishing.
> 
> For the fun of it I threw out a jig in four foot of water to see if white crappie were coming shallow. Before I got the second pole out to drift the first pole bobber went down with a 15" crappie on it.
> 
> I anchored and harvested just shy of my limit in less than two hours. They wanted it on a bobber and slow.
> 
> Most were 13 inches
> 
> View attachment 186696
> View attachment 186697
> View attachment 186698
> 
> 
> I wish everyday was first cast to get my spot...lol
> 
> D


Nice job on the crappie Doug. That's a nice cooler full and 15" is a nice hog. It sounds like today there was a lot less boats than yesterday. I didn't think about the Amish not being out there on Sunday.


----------



## Big Doug

No Amish on Sunday! And I think the insane boat traffic on Saturday turned boaters away.
I will let you know how tomorrow goes..lol

D


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> Great job to u too big Doug. Just a heads up to anyone going out tomorrow watercraft police said they will be doing safety checks all day tomorrow. Helps if you get your gear together so you don't have to be digging around like me lol!


We saw them when we were out Saturday. We had our life preservers hanging on our seats, but everything else was in a storage compartment. They never came over our way.


----------



## Big Doug

This will be my last post in this thread. I might go out for crappie one more time (daytime) but will not report.
Females are mostly spawned out and fish are moving deep again, soon.

Today the crappie bite was on fire. The waves were the only downside. I got beat up badly from the high winds. I have a small one man boat and three footers makes my head spin..lol

Got to the lake at 4:30 am and the trollers were already out. The big waves kept boat traffic reasonable.

Got my limit of 30 crappie and one nice walleye. 9.2 FOW. Purple tube with chartreuse tail. 1.7 MPH drift average.

Now its Perch time on lake Erie.


----------



## ezbite

Nice Doug, north end? I'm going out in the morning in the kayak, haven't been out in a week. Winds don't seem to be calming down.


----------



## c. j. stone

colonel594 said:


> That's something I still can't figure out about skeeter, the pressure is insane! Yet the crappie are always big?! I don't think I have ever caught a crappie under 10" there, you would think for a lake that continues to produce slabs like that, there would be a mixed year class of fish. Just seems like they are always big?! I'm not complaining just something I have noticed.


All because "certain" groups of fishermen at that lake will keep anything(any size!) with fins! That's what burlap feed sacks were made for! Keeping small fish means more food for the rest-a long established fish management theory!!


----------



## c. j. stone

shorelineguy said:


> after the spawn, will the crappie hangout by the damn at all??? maybe a dumb question but just trying to figure out where I can go to continue to catch crappie


In a word, No! I got there two days after the dam bite last year. Nada. Try the north shore of the Marina for gills, maybe a stray pike. 
I am wondering if it's still happening at the dam however?


----------



## Doboy

meats52 said:


> That's a very nice Mosquito Lake walleye. You are definitely dialed in on the crappie. Jig and minnow again today? Was the lake as crazy today as it was yesterday?



Hey Meats,,,, somehow/ someday in the near future, you gotta follow me to Erie,,,,, BRING A HUGE COOLER!
lol,,, but be prepared to change your fishing lines, after. They will be worn out from all of the smallie runs!!!


----------



## fishngolf

Did good last friday Qty 24-approx 12" crappie. Northend 10-12ft drifting minnows down about 7ft deep.


----------



## meats52

Doboy said:


> Hey Meats,,,, somehow/ someday in the near future, you gotta follow me to Erie,,,,, BRING A HUGE COOLER!
> lol,,, but be prepared to change your fishing lines, after. They will be worn out from all of the smallie runs!!!


I hear ya. In 2 weeks I should have some free time. My buddy and I used to fish the break walls at Conneaut and caught a lot of nice smallmouth. We would just drift and cast jigs and twister tails towards the wall. We also did pretty good fishing the bubble at Ashtabula.


----------



## meats52

Big Doug said:


> This will be my last post in this thread. I might go out for crappie one more time (daytime) but will not report.
> Females are mostly spawned out and fish are moving deep again, soon.
> 
> Today the crappie bite was on fire. The waves were the only downside. I got beat up badly from the high winds. I have a small one man boat and three footers makes my head spin..lol
> 
> Got to the lake at 4:30 am and the trollers were already out. The big waves kept boat traffic reasonable.
> 
> Got my limit of 30 crappie and one nice walleye. 9.2 FOW. Purple tube with chartreuse tail. 1.7 MPH drift average.
> 
> Now its Perch time on lake Erie.
> 
> View attachment 186765


 Looks like you had another great day Doug. I have enjoyed reading your posts and checking out all the pictures. Good luck on Erie.


----------



## mpog

Headed to skeeter on Wednesday, first time out this year (spring chores). Any advice on crappies(or bass) would be great. I will be on a boat launching at the causeway. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## meats52

mpog said:


> Headed to skeeter on Wednesday, first time out this year (spring chores). Any advice on crappies(or bass) would be great. I will be on a boat launching at the causeway. Thanks ahead of time.


It seems like they're getting the crappie on the north side of the causeway. Our last 2 trips we launched at the causeway and fished the south side in the stump field on the west side of the lake, but we couldn't really get a crappie bite going so we moved out a little deeper and trolled for walleye.


----------



## mpog

Thank you, will try the stumps and the north side.


----------



## meats52

mpog said:


> Thank you, will try the stumps and the north side.


I was marking quite a few fish suspended at 6ft in the stumps, but just couldn't get them to hit anything. Maybe you will have better luck than I did.


----------

